# Transférer des photos iMac vers iPad



## jfga05 (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à transférer des photos présentes sur mon iMac vers mon iPad. J'ai tout essayé: clé usb branché sur le connecteur Mac que j'ai acheté séparément, carte SD, (après y avoir installé les photos de mon iMac) branché également sur le connecteur voulu, câble Mac branché sur la prise de l'iPad. On me dit qu'il faut le faire à partir de iTunes! Il n'y a pas d'onglets Photos sur iTunes.
La seule chose qui fonctionne c'est lorsque je branche un appareil photos sur l'iPad ou une carte SD sur laquelle il y a des photos prises directement avec l'appareil photos.

Quelqu'un est-il susceptible de m'aider? Merci à vous.


----------



## letofedu52 (19 Avril 2012)

Ouf, je viens d'être bien conseillé par l'assistance APPLE disponible 70 jours après l'achat de l'IPAD 3

0800 046 046


----------



## oseille (19 Avril 2012)

Si tu connectes ton Ipad à ton Mac et que tu ouvres Itunes, à gauche tu cliques dans Ipad. Tu as les caractéristiques de ton Ipad et en haut tu as plusieurs rubriques dont photos. Tu cliques dedans et tu transfères les photos que tu veux.
Mais moi, j'ai un Ipad 1, alors je ne sais pas quel est ton ipad, mais je pense que c'est pareil puisque tu fais les manip sur Itunes.


----------



## jfga05 (19 Avril 2012)

Merci Oseille de ta réponse. Je vais essayer de transférer sur mon iPad3. Cordialement.

Merci Letofedu 52! J'avais téléphoné à un revendeur Mac qui m'avait donné une réponse semblable à celle que m'a donné Oseille. Je dis semblable car il m'avait parlé de iTunes sans être aussi précis que Oseille. Maintenant que j'ai compris je vais pouvoir transférer. Cordialement.


----------

